# Rating on Lyft



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

I've been driving Uber for 2 + years and have maintained a good rating (4.8 - 5.0) all the time.

Just started Lyft 5 days ago, and I'm down to 4.6 already. No idea why, except that it's been a little challenging to adjust to the app. I've told my riders I'm new to Lyft and I'm still getting used to the app. 
Even so, no major issues.

I haven't even cared about ratings before but this has me wondering what's up. Do you think it's a Lyft trick to get out of paying me the new driver bonus? Like they will deactivate me before I earn it?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Lyft pax seem very hard to please. 

Also, are you using Waze with Lyft and Google Maps for Uber? That's how I started. Waze will often fail to update and put you up the creek by causing you to miss turns or take them at the last second, which will hurt your rating.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

If rating is not audited, approved or endorsed by any reputable academic research or public institution(s), you can bet it's just another video game for gen-x to play. Was subject oneself to a noncreditable rating a mandatory part of independent contractor agreement?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

The first rating showed up on my daily summary is day2 on Lyft(Day1 report was a blank). It's 4.5, a very bad start as you have no idea why your rating is so low to start with. Is it possible the rating was done unscientifically or hacked? Any audit to prove its truthfulness? appropriate usage?


----------



## stoof (Jun 22, 2017)

I've got the same problem with Lyft. Lots of ones and I'm about to stop driving for Lyft because of it. Don't have that problem with Uber.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

My back seats and floor mats were getting ruined in a week on Lyft as I gave rides to waste management worker(s) or inner city populations that need to go home after their restaurants/factory shift closed and there is no public transportation. I really don't mind to pay a little price to do ride sharing as a welfare. but then this 16 year old girl's story just made this gig unbearable and I let them deactivate my account for low rating. I'm apprehensive while driving to say the least. Why give credit to their flawed rating scheme?


----------

